# Animated Talking Jigsaw Prop Tutorial



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Omg!! This is amazing!!! Superb job!!!!


----------



## T.Bennett (Aug 28, 2011)

Phenomenal! I absolutely want to build one as a big saw fan, but I've yet to get into pico controllers or any pneumatics. Amazing job!


----------



## jmoss (Aug 10, 2018)

It's Fantastic. I'm a big fan of FrightProps too!


----------

